# Stiftung Warentest warnt vor Smartphone-Apps



## Aka-Aka (24 Mai 2012)

http://www.focus.de/digital/handy/d...est-warnt-vor-smartphone-apps_aid_757733.html


> Mehr als die Hälfte der getesteten Anwendungen wurde mit „kritisch“ oder „sehr kritisch“ bewertet – darunter sehr populäre.
> ...
> Datenschutz- und Sicherheitsmängel: Stiftung Warentest warnt vor Smartphone-Apps - weiter lesen auf FOCUS Online: http://www.focus.de/digital/handy/d...est-warnt-vor-smartphone-apps_aid_757733.html​


​


----------



## Nurmi (13 August 2017)

Findet das denn immernoch statt, insbesondere von Whatsapp ???


----------



## ichkaiser (18 August 2017)

Verwende einfach Sophos, das scannt deine Apps und zeigt dir verdächtige an


----------

